# July Get Together



## barls (3/7/10)

ok guys and girls, im hosting the christmas in july case swap
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=41789
so who wants to come around and just hang out on the day. its the 24th of july
hell even if you arent sib come along as it will be a great day.


----------



## redbeard (3/7/10)

ok, you've convinced me :beerbang: Will have to dig out another bottle of the Trois Pistoles clone


----------



## Jaissy (12/10/10)

Its a great thread about AHB amd its awesome and its a big brew  
I read the above post its very intresting and informative too .I really enjoyed while reading this thread.I visit this thread very first time and I am glad to see those post.

Thanks.


----------



## Josh (13/10/10)

Jaissy said:


> Its a great thread about AHB amd its awesome and its a big brew
> I read the above post its very intresting and informative too .I really enjoyed while reading this thread.I visit this thread very first time and I am glad to see those post.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

